
Early Signs Coronavirus Outbreak Peaking in Spain? Globally? - baronmunchausen
https://thesoundingline.com/early-signs-coronavirus-outbreak-peaking-in-spain-globally/
======
computerphysics
They forgot to say we have just achieved 6% of herd immunity, implying at
least 435,000 more deaths.

[https://medium.com/@juan_marketpayio/please-america-do-
not-f...](https://medium.com/@juan_marketpayio/please-america-do-not-follow-
us-991939b9a5e1)

